# How long will my beautiful substrate be green?



## bbqski (Aug 18, 2013)

I've had it, and I don't want to mess with a salt treatment. I am treating for ick with a Malachite green product (API Super Ick Cure), and I am wondering how long my beautiful CaribSea course sand substrate will be green. I am going to do a week's worth of treatments. Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a stain, isn't it? Maybe a long time.


----------

